# Quick dinner rolls



## smilineyes1 (Feb 20, 2007)

i am looking for a quic dinner roll recipe does anyone have one that doesnt have shortning in it


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2007)

smilineyes1 said:
			
		

> i am looking for a quic dinner roll recipe does anyone have one that doesnt have shortning in it


Smilineyes,
most breads have some type of fat in them. It is used for more flavor and gives the bread it's tenderness. If you mean just something like crisco, you can also use melted butter or stick margarine, or salad oil.What type of dinner roll had you in mind? A biscuit, miffin, fruit, scones, or just rolls made from white bread dough? 

kadesma


----------



## smilineyes1 (Feb 20, 2007)

just a simple white dinner roll i dont have any shortening on hand and short on cash so i wasnt sure if i could use olive or vegetable oil or if i could use butter or margirine in place of it


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2007)

smilineyes1 said:
			
		

> just a simple white dinner roll i dont have any shortening on hand and short on cash so i wasnt sure if i could use olive or vegetable oil or if i could use butter or margirine in place of it


I have one that I will  send to you in a minute, watch for a private message.

kadesma


----------



## Candocook (Feb 20, 2007)

You could make biscuits. Rolls need to rise with the yeast.  You can use butter or margarine for the shortening.


----------

